# Lakers Sixers



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

One of the deepest teams in the league, but thankfully they lack size. Lakers should come in relatively rested and don't play again until Thursday. Do we win?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers sixers*

No


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Lakers sixers*

We're going to need a big game from Bynum-Kobe (like usual) and people are just going to need to hit open shots. I honestly wouldn't be surprised by either outcome.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers sixers*

we can win if we don't turn it over and someone off the bench can make some jumpshots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to need someone besides Kobe/Bynum/Pau to step up.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

It's all about FGs and turnovers


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, i would say bench +/- - if someone like Goudelock can put up 8 or 10 in relief minutes and they can compete on relatively equal terms when they rotate in I like their chances (unfortunately I dont like their chances of that happening)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol and Bynum needs to have monster games. Their frontline has nothing on ours. 

By the way, Kobe will possibly pass Shaq tonight for 5th all-time on the NBA scoring list. He has 5 points right now and needs 18 to tie, 19 to pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 14 points, including the last 9. Just hit a DEEP 3-pointer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lead 24-21. Kobe off to a hot start with 14 points. Bynum doing a great job rebounding with 7 already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, great alley-oop from Kapono to Bynum who flushes it down with one hand. Sweet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench is seriously sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's making some ridiculous shots. Wow.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn Kobe is real hot tonight.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

First half went about how you would expect. They had problems with our size inside and we had problems with their bench. Thankfully Kobe was hot and that has given us the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

50-46 lead at the half. Not bad given that the 76ers give up about 87 ppg this season. Still need a big boost from the bench as we only have 2 points (Goudelock) compared to Philly's 26. Luckily we have a two-day break after tonight so Kobe, Pau and Bynum will likely see more minutes in the 2nd half than they normally would.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

from lakers twitter :



> LA killing PHI on the glass 30-14, including a 13-5 advantage on the offensive glass, but have committed 8 turnovers (just 2 for PHI).


turnovers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have more offensive rebounds than they do defensive rebounds, I believe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half underway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone been noticing that Bynum's slowly becoming a better passer?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sixers are doubling Kobe every time he gets the ball. Still hasn't scored in the half and the Sixers are suddenly leading.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

76ers lead 70-69 after three quarters. We really need to stop turning the ball over. Only reason the Sixers are winning right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Goudelock and Murphy coming up with some timely buckets. Bynum has been a ****ing monster on the boards. Lakers lead by 5 with 8:10 to go.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Really like this Goudelock kid.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Goudelock has been great!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum has been a monster today!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to really clamp down defensively and just keep feeding the bigs offensively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate these close finishes. Philly's ball, down 2, with 2:44 left. They've completely taken Kobe out of this game. If we're going to hold on, it's going to be because of Bynum, Pau, Fisher and Barnes (assuming they stay in).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lou Williams is killing us late. Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lou Williams just single-handedly beat the Lakers. 5-point lead for the Sixers, their biggest of the game. So ****ing pathetic. Not sure what Kobe's doing, either. Clearly they have you out of your comfort zone. Give it to Bynum or Gasol.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe is killing us. Going into hero mode and it's not working.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

stop running the offense and just give it to kobe in the last 2 minutes - **** that

take Goudelock out and put Fisher on Williams

watch lead evaporate, Mike Brown Supra Genius


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gasol decided he didnt want a final possession to tie it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And that's game. This may be the worst loss of the season. Absolutely ****ing terrible. **** this team. I don't know why I bother. They're going nowhere this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> stop running the offense and just give it to kobe in the last 2 minutes - **** that
> 
> take Goudelock out and put Fisher on Williams
> 
> watch lead evaporate, Mike Brown Supra Genius


Mike Brown isn't coaching tonight.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

some of this has to go to Pau because he had the ball on top of the key and all he was doing was waiting for Kobe to open up - if that's not on Pau and he's just doing what Mike Brown told him to do - **** Mike Brown now while there's still a salvageable season

execute the god damn offense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe started 8/12 shooting and finished 10/25. Makes no ****ing sense that he kept shooting late.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> some of this has to go to Pau because he had the ball on top of the key and all he was doing was waiting for Kobe to open up - if that's not on Pau and he's just doing what Mike Brown told him to do - **** Mike Brown now while there's still a salvageable season
> 
> execute the god damn offense!


Once again, Mike Brown isn't coaching tonight. Suspended.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

because the 76ers doubled and the Lakers couldnt capitalize?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Once again, Mike Brown isn't coaching tonight. Suspended.


I just saw that - fire him and Kuester - Why didnt we hire Adelman? Fire Jim Buss while you're at it - fire everyone! burn the god damn building to the ground!

what a ****ing cluster **** this shit is - it's not old and tired it's stupid and egotistical and stupid - I could take it if it were old and tired

why is pau holding the ball on top waiting for Kobe to clear instead of initiating the offense - **** kobe, seriously, let him run around and pass the ball to Bynum down low


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And to think I was feeling good about this road trip. :laugh:

Wouldn't surprise me if lose the remaining games on it. We suck. I hate to ****ing admit it because I'm not used to it. But we seriously suck. Nobody is scared of the Lakers anymore. They see us on the calendar and probably chalk down a W.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I called 3-3 and I still got that - but man those were two games we just farted away - someone has to get them to execute down the stretch and it doesnt have to be waiting for Kobe to clear and getting iso - run the god damn offense dont choke it off at the top of the key and hold out for superman


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The Orlando Magic are a better team ROFL


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

At this point, I think LAL needs to make some drastic changes. There is absolutely no reason for such a talented team to be performing like the Smushettes. Blow up the team or blow up the coaching staff.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

We can't be the Knicks.

We have to rebuild completely, if that's what is determined.

For those of you pining so much for ****ing Dwight Howard, he went 0-5 tonight from the FT line and the Clippers were seriously considering employing hack-a-jesus but thankfully they didn't fall for that trap.

I wrote off the Lakers about two weeks ago. They don't have the horses. Even if we had Odom, we still wouldn't have the horses. We got two titles out of this bunch, so I am happy about that, but it really is time to seriously considering a rebuild.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

One more thing:

They are incredibly consistent this year in blowing games in the fourth quarter in a spectacular way. 2-14 run doomed them tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't see why y'all are upset. We're a mediocre team and have a mediocre record to show for it. We got two titles out of this group and 5 out of Kobe/Fish, this season sucks, but you can't win 'em all.

I'm not bitter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> I don't see why y'all are upset. We're a mediocre team and have a mediocre record to show for it. We got two titles out of this group and 5 out of Kobe/Fish, this season sucks, but you can't win 'em all.
> 
> I'm not bitter.


I said exactly the same above.

We should be happy we got two titles...especially considering we were ****ing up badly in game 7 in 2010...somehow coming back in that game.

So if we are smart, and we don't do a "celtic" (see 20 years of bad basketball, 1987 to 2007) or a "knick" (37 going on 38 years of bad basketball) and just swallow a few bad years, we can rise from the ashes and become a contender again.

But this team is done. If I was Kobe, I would opt out and go to the Clippers. Everyone else is.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*that's why I am so upset* - they're not - they were winning and they stopped doing what they were doing and decided to just spend the last 4 minutes iso-ing kobe - it was mental retardation not skill or talent but approach that cost them that game


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> I said exactly the same above.
> 
> We should be happy we got two titles...especially considering we were ****ing up badly in game 7 in 2010...somehow coming back in that game.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm just now seeing your post and I agree.

But Kobe should stay. I'm sure he wants to retire a Laker. My only disappointment in all of this is that Kobe is fading out on a crappy team. He's one of the the best players in history and he deserves better than this.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

But e-monk is right above...they were on their way to a win, playing good ball and then they just went 1 on 5 and blew the game.

Very poor strategy. Especially since Kobe went stone cold.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

lakers 16 turnovers , sixers just 4


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Yeah I'm just now seeing your post and I agree.
> 
> But Kobe should stay. I'm sure he wants to retire a Laker. My only disappointment in all of this is that Kobe is fading out on a crappy team. He's one of the the best players in history and he deserves better than this.


My last bit was somewhat rhetorical...but I am sure Kobe's frustration will continue to rise if we keep blowing games like this in the fourth quarter...man, tonight we just got blown right off the floor, gave up a lead faster than shit goes through a goose and couldn't do a thing to stop it.

It's very sad. :no:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are remarkably consistent in how we lose games now. Unless we make a couple of strong minor moves this team is just gonna be what we are a 3 man unit. 

Very frustrating game Kobe starts on fire stops shooting Bynum controlling the boards Metta and Barnes shooting bricks and the bench gets killed. 

Then Kobe starts going again late only to have nothing left playing too many minutes and our defense collapses under a small guard bombing away. Its like in the course of a game we can never get a decent lead and hold it because we don't ever get a boost from the bench. You could just feel that we were gonna lose we get up a few pts and give up a bucket. Till Kobe started missing and it was a wrap. 

I think we could still make some noise but not as presetly built. We only have 3 good players no team can win with our lack of depth. So its all on managements ability to add to this team .


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think you have to move Gasol first. But management isn't going to make any moves until the Dwight situation is resolved. Trade Pau for a few players, cut Kapono and Caracter/Morris. Amnesty MWP once the season ends.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

If we just had some good perimeter shooters to hit the open shots, that would make a big difference. Kobe is always doubled, and now Drew is always doubled...so somebody is always open. However, nobody can hit the open shots consistantly. Drew has to do a better job kicking the ball back out to the open man. Plus, in close games down the stretch, we have got to stop this old routine of giving the ball to a tired Kobe while everybody else stands around and watches. We are as predictable as a sunrise.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JR Smith? Aaron Brooks?


----------



## Charliethefrug (Feb 7, 2012)

Kobe took over this game. Yes, that's a bad thing. He took way too many contested shots in the 4th. Double teamed, deep threes, and off balanced fades took his team out of sync. If it wasn't for Bynum, they would have gotten blown out. Bryant choked again.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

cant dispute that - but you cant dispute that he played a great first 38 minutes of his game to get them there - Bynum had a great game but so did Kobe - it's just that last 4 minutes


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a little much to expect a 16 year vet to carry you for 48 minutes. He can either get you there or finish the game, he's not capable of doing both.

We should flip Pau for depth and shooters that can actually shoot. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if we could get Scola/Martin/Dragic from him we would be in perfectly fine shape.


----------

